# Happy "Back to the future day" today



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So today being the official Back to the future day, will any of you be re watching the movies any time soon? I just found out that my wife has never seen them so guess what we will be doing this weekend? I think my kids will be watching it as well as none of them have seen them either.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/entertainment/back-to-the-future-day-feat/


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I think I need a cane! lddude:
Good entertainment nonetheless!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't have time to watch today but I will do a marathon session this upcoming weekend. I have to find my dvd copies of "Back to the Future" series. I should upgrade to bluray version if they are available..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bluray box sets were released today, got mine


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So today being the official Back to the future day, will any of you be re watching the movies any time soon? I just found out that my wife has never seen them so guess what we will be doing this weekend? I think my kids will be watching it as well as none of them have seen them either. http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/entertainment/back-to-the-future-day-feat/


 TONY!! Your kids haven't seen BTTF? That's a parenting fail!! Just kidding of course but you better get on rectifying that. The wife and kids are in for a treat.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads...
Magic.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered mine from Amazon UK...saved some cash over Amazon USA.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

https://youtu.be/Q0VGRlEJewA


----------

